
Who needs work-life balance? - zeroonetwothree
http://blog.penelopetrunk.com/2015/08/19/what-life-would-look-if-we-said-no-to-work-life-balance-and-a-nod-to-amazon-of-course/
======
hwstar
There are those of us who worked under these A-player only regimes, and have
had our fill of them.

They'll have to recruit younger and/or more gullible or financially hungry
candidates, who are willing to burn the candle at both ends.

Those who have worked in this environment for a number of years usually don't
want to experience it ever again.

Maybe if you can sustain this A-player workload forever, you might be better
off becoming a founder starting your own company. For a lot of us, we just
don't have that kind of drive (at least, not after a few years at an A-player
only company).

------
dudul
> People should pay a premium for a regular paycheck.

How is at-will employment a guaranteed regular paycheck?

I won't even address the nonsense of working 20 hours a day, while countless
studies have proven that this causes more harm than good.

------
zaccus
This stupid attitude is the reason why vacations should be mandatory.

